# My Other Things



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nothing fancy, just something I like to do on occasion.  Starting from the left, the first is my late father's Case Sod Buster.  The plastic handle broke, and I replaced it with Amboyna Burl.  Finish is BLO.  Next is a boot dagger made from local sycamore.  Then a letter opener with the same Amboyna Burl.  The last is Bubinga, the first knife I ever made.  It spent a year in Kuwait with my wife.  I may well make better knives, but this one will always be special.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 22, 2006)

William,
Very nice knives. I have some elk antler that I think would work great in the application. Can you help me threw the process or can I send you some?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 22, 2006)

First the drill and now knives?  What else do we have  to fear from you, William?   Seriously, though, those look really great...particularly the Sod Buster.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL, Lou!  I am likely more dangerous with the knives as they are larger and I don't know what I am doing with them!

Ron,  

PM sent.


----------



## Skye (Dec 23, 2006)

Rob (bonefish) that was here made knives too.


----------



## darbytee (Dec 23, 2006)

Beautiful William, I've been looking into trying one of these. I just need to finish the other 100 things on my to-do list first.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 23, 2006)

I have an old buck knife with finger groves that I'd really like to make some scales for from Amboyna Burl.  I know nothing about Knive Making but I'm a voracious reader when I get my mind on something and I'm looking at Knife forums now.  I know I can make the handles...but simply put...I don't have a CLUE how to rivet the handles on.

For Christmas I bought myself a "Bench Made" brand folder that has removable handles. They use tiny allen head fasteners.  That might be my fist attempt.

Those knives you modified there look great.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> 
> I have an old buck knife with finger groves that I'd really like to make some scales for from Amboyna Burl.  I know nothing about Knive Making but I'm a voracious reader when I get my mind on something and I'm looking at Knife forums now.  I know I can make the handles...but simply put...I don't have a CLUE how to rivet the handles on.
> 
> ...



Knife making is a hugely popular hobby/avocation. There are many scores of web sites devoted to the craft. There are also vast resources for teaching how to make knives. The scales are fastened in a variety of ways. As said, allen heads are one, other screw types are used. Sometimes brass rivets are used. I have often used brass or brazing rod, then peen the ends. Whatever suits yer fancy is what makes the end result personal.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 23, 2006)

very nice Cav ! Why don't you get out the cold and come over here to help me finish mine.
I have 6 damascus blades all about that size in a drawer for the past year, waiting to be finished [V]

 MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 23, 2006)

William,
Awesome stuff.  I want to refinish my kitchen knives with verawood, but the priority list is long.  Maybe some day.....  How did you secure them?  It looks like you used brass rod.

Thanks for sharing, merry Christmas.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 23, 2006)

Anthony,

It isn't cold here at the moment, but I would absolutely love to work with a Damascus blade!!  After a few more knives I plan to try one with some extra special wood (which I don't have a clue what I want yet!)

All but the bubinga folder use brass rod.  The bubinga one uses the allen set screws.

Two good sources for information (including tutorials) are:

http://www.northcoastknives.com/

http://www.texasknife.com/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 23, 2006)

William,
knifes look great.
there is another knife making website.

www.knifekit.com

the folding knife on the far right appears to be the ddr-3 button release lock blade. if it is you can go to www.knifekit.com and get a coil spring for it. its under the replacement coil springs window.
you will need to read and measure a spot on your knife to figure out the right spring.
yes this spring will turn the knife into a spring operated knife[}].

check out the website.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 23, 2006)

William,
Do you glue in the brass, or hammer it in some way, to expand it?  I have been wanting to do knives other than kitchen, but I don't know what kind of market there would be and I intend to do craft shows and I'm not sure knives are appropriate for them.  Man I'm green.  Anyway, I was thinking of using contrasting wood pegs for my kitchen knives.  Maybe I'll use redwood, or blackwood.  I'm looking through those tutorials and they should help me a lot.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2006)

Rob,

I cracked a really nice scale trying to peen the brass.  Now I glue the rod in with 5 min epoxy.  After plenty of time for it to set, I grind/sand away the excess brass.

Leatherjunkie,

Thanks for the website; I had not seen that one before.  Spring loaded, hmmm.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice work William.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

Cav,
Thanks.  I can't imagine trying to pean them with these big paws.  Thanks so much for posting this and answering my questions.  I just posted my trays, finally.  

I used to collect swords, for lack of a better hobby at the time.  Some of them have lousy handles.  Maybe I'll tackle some of them.  I sold my cheapies for the same price I paid for them, at a garage sale.  That should be fun.
Rob


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice work,  Your excellent work inspries me to want to try this.  Keep up the nice work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 24, 2006)

William,
I've got something for a future knife for you.  Just remind me to send it with your next order.
Rob

7/32" X 1-5/8" X 5-3/8" Curly Koa, *on the house*.  They're a bit thin, but they should work for some knives.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> William,
> I've got something for a future knife for you.  Just remind me to send it with your next order.
> ...



Rob, 

You need to warn a guy before you give him heart failure like that!!  Woohooo, I am already figuring out my next order.  BTW, I will get my poor excuse for a thank you package in the mail Tuesday.

Thanks, my friend,


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice looking knives,
I have wanted to try this for
a long time.Yours look great.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are beautiful. I wish I had a tenth of the talent that went into making those. I like the far right one second but my favorite is the sod buster because I am an Amboyna freak!


----------



## Dario (Jan 30, 2008)

Very good job on all of them!

If I ever go this route, can I pick your brain a bit for pointers?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dario, I guess opening this post answered your other question. [8D]  

Sure, if you still have my number call anytime.  If not, PM me for the number.  I'd post it here, but Ed might see it! 

BTW, before Ed or Mike mentions it, my brain is pretty slim pickings!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful knives Cav, you done real good![]


----------



## R2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yum, yum, yum!![^][:X]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure how I missed these, Cav, but I like! So when you gonna make me one like the one on the far right?[}]


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 31, 2008)

great work cav, i've been itching to make some new scales for some vintage straight razors i have, thanks for re-inspiring me to get on it!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments.  Billy the folder you like was from NorthCoastKnives.  I didn't do the smoothest job ever on the scales, but I was proud that Nancy took it on Operation Iraqi Freedom with her.


----------

